# beginner theory and tutorial of csp



## The_VortexCuber (Sep 7, 2020)

Hello here is my guide for beginner csp, in this tutorial we use very basic ideas to get csp done. Note that i made this myself so if this doesnt work i will still be working on it
first were gonna do scallop scallop for demonstration scramble : / (-3 . 0) / ( 3 . 0) / (1 . -1) / (2 . 0) / ( -1 . 0) / (2 . 0) / ( 0 . -2) / ( -2 . -1) / (0 . 2)
so for this we first look at top edges you look at yellow and white seperately for this method you want even amount of odds or odd amount of evens depending on how you look at it. first we see yellow green and yellow blue edges, since those are opposite we make them even 1e but for white there is white orange and whiteblue which is adjacent and odd 
1e(ven)/1o(dd) then we look at corners, for this method we look at the left color of each corner we have orange red and orange blue so its now 2e/2o and we look 1 to the right of the white corner which is orange and orange orange is even so 3e/2o then the bottom we have another even pair of edges for yellow and a adjacent for white so 4e/3o then corners white green and white blue 5e/3o then we have white blue and white red which is another odd so 5e/4o but since theres edges for the last pair we would have counted and its the end of that set we stop then for the black piece we can do white blue and black green which makes it 6 even and even always overpowers odd unless they are both where they need to be so since theres not a odd amount of even we know theres parity so when even has odd amount of pairs its a even cycle so for this case if it was even the alg would be
(6 . 6) /1,2/-3,-3/ but since theres a even amount of pairs that means its bad and its a odd cycle which the alg is (6 . 6) -2,2/2,-2/1,2/-3,-3/ soon i will post the even and odd cycle algs for every case but that will take awhile  and if you want here the solution to this scramble CSP: (6 . 6) -2,2/2,-2/1,2/-3,-3/ CO+EO: 6,2/-3,0/-2,4/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0 CP+EP: 
0,-3/3,0/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/2,-1/1,1/6,3/-1,-1/0,-3/1,1/5,3


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 7, 2020)

The_VortexCuber said:


> Hello here is my guide for beginner csp, in this tutorial we use very basic ideas to get csp done. Note that i made this myself so if this doesnt work i will still be working on it
> first were gonna do scallop scallop for demonstration scramble : / (-3 . 0) / ( 3 . 0) / (1 . -1) / (2 . 0) / ( -1 . 0) / (2 . 0) / ( 0 . -2) / ( -2 . -1) / (0 . 2)
> so for this we first look at top edges you look at yellow and white seperately for this method you want even amount of odds or odd amount of evens depending on how you look at it. first we see yellow green and yellow blue edges, since those are opposite we make them even 1e but for white there is white orange and whiteblue which is adjacent and odd
> 1e(ven)/1o(dd) then we look at corners, for this method we look at the left color of each corner we have orange red and orange blue so its now 2e/2o and we look 1 to the right of the white corner which is orange and orange orange is even so 3e/2o then the bottom we have another even pair of edges for yellow and a adjacent for white so 4e/3o then corners white green and white blue 5e/3o then we have white blue and white red which is another odd so 5e/4o but since theres edges for the last pair we would have counted and its the end of that set we stop then for the black piece we can do white blue and black green which makes it 6 even and even always overpowers odd unless they are both where they need to be so since theres not a odd amount of even we know theres parity so when even has odd amount of pairs its a even cycle so for this case if it was even the alg would be
> ...


At a glance, this looks like Cale-CSP.
Reading in depth, it still looks like Cale-CSP.


----------



## The_VortexCuber (Sep 7, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> At a glance, this looks like Cale-CSP.
> Reading in depth, it still looks like Cale-CSP.


Yeah i was trying to follow the same concepts with the even and odd cycles just i couldnt understand cales theory and edges were confused so i made this, just trying to make it easier for other people like me who can have some trouble figuring out which edges to take out for memo and stuff .


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 7, 2020)

The_VortexCuber said:


> Yeah i was trying to follow the same concepts with the even and odd cycles just i couldnt understand cales theory and edges were confused so i made this, just trying to make it easier for other people like me who can have some trouble figuring out which edges to take out for memo and stuff .


I still don’t understand how this is different from cale CSP


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 7, 2020)

It seems like cale csp but you only have to look at 2 colors at a time instead of 3 and there's 10 different tracing steps, so I'd say it's equal at best.


----------



## The_VortexCuber (Sep 7, 2020)

ok  thanks for the answers


----------

